# Nutrisport - Protein + Carbs any good?



## paulsmith2050 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey peeps

just finished my batch of weight gainer supplements and looking for something a little cheaper this month to be going on with

i found this gainer on this website :confused1:

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-weight-gainers-nutrisport-whey-protein-complex-carbs-5kg#hidden_review

can anyone tell me if they have had any experience with this stuff

cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

If you are a serious hardgainer and find it hard to gain weight/eat the calories then this could be of benefit .

I have used it in the past but gained too much fat .

I would personally buy a quality protein and some crushed oats so that you can add the carbs when you require and stay away from this.

Also be aware that NS have some seriously nasty flavours so dont buy a huge tub before you have tested the flavour


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not used it myself but at first glance it looks ok. I opt for whey protein (of your choice) and powered oats mixed in for my shakes when bulking.

had to laugh at one of the reviews:

"Tastes like s!*t but great results wasted one shake due to vomiting but no pain no gain. Revolting but pint of stella after-result!! just have some strong mints ready.Fantastic price too."

LOL


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

With Maltodextrin as the only carb source it's not the best of gainers out there. Could use it for a post workout shake I guess.

Had to laugh at the review by Nigel....

"I have been taking this stuff for about 3months now and have put on 2 stone in muscle"

2 stone of muscle in three months!! :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> With Maltodextrin as the only carb source it's not the best of gainers out there. Could use it for a post workout shake I guess.
> 
> Had to laugh at the review by Nigel....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: HAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Some of the reviews are hilarious mate. they make it sound like a miracle.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

You only need fast acting sugar carbs like maltodextrin after a workout.

I would go with the MRP instead it has wholegrain barley providing low glycemic carbohydrates, just use it like you would along side regular meals.

http://www.superfit.co.uk/nutrisport-mrp-60-30-2-5kg-5-5lb.html

I would go for chocolate though cause I have had banana and its

rank.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nutrisport is like marmite. Some love it some hate it


----------

